#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Merchant navy Importance

## rahul117

Hello guys,
What do you think about career in merchant navy.





  Similar Threads: Importance of Internship Join indian navy 2013 Join indian navy 2012 Importance of DS in ECE Importance of Internships

----------

